
The conclusions you can draw from this graph will SHOCK you - ColinWright
http://aperiodical.com/2014/11/the-conclusions-you-can-draw-from-this-graph-will-shock-you/
======
q4
The title is too buzzfeedy but the graph is indeed informative!

